# UK Visa issuing office in India?



## Td108 (Jul 8, 2013)

It shows only 4 options to select from at the start of application :

Chennai
Kolkata
Mumbai and
New Delhi

And it does not give choice to select Ahmedabad . Could you please let me know if there is office or has anyone applied from Ahmedabad? 
On the UKBA website it shows this city as one of the centers, so I am confused now.

Or do they have to go to Mumbai or any above cities for Visa appointment ?

Thanks


----------



## Td108 (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone who had applied from India especially Gujarat?


----------

